# Best place to fish around end of Ono



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Will be at the end of Ono for the summer.. Anyone have any good spots they are willing to share with me? Thanks!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Which end? Flats around Rabbit Island are productive early (before the hangovers wear off) and late.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We like late afternoon and early morning we will work around the edges of the grass areas of the locations you described (Robinson island, Ono, rabbit island, etc). Find a grass flat and work the edges and potholes.
I'm a top water man (MirroLure), and will work Strike King redfish Majic and other soft plastics. Cookie prefers live shrimp. We'll usually troll in and put down the power pole and work over a location a bit then move down a bit and work a spot until we start getting solid strikes.
After awhile you'll get used to those honey spots....


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/any-spots-around-ono-345146/


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Which end? Flats around Rabbit Island are productive early (before the hangovers wear off) and late.


What should I use?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Topwaters early. I like a skitterwalk, the smaller size for trout.
For monsta trout I like a Zara Spook.

Rebel MR17 and other twitch baits for sub-surface.

After the sun gets up, jigs around the docks or fluke lures on the flats.
Grass is a problem with some lures.

Live shrimp around the lights at night, just a hook or a splitshot to get them deeper.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Early morning and late adternoon Topwater favorites such as MirroLure SheDog or Top Pup, and Heddon Spook. MirroLure MirroDine or Catch 2000 are good hardbaits also. Soft plastics like DOA, Strike King Redfish Majic or caffeine shad, and a lot of guys like the Berkley Gulp products. Live shrimp work really well... You can even try some cut bait and still catch some respectable redfish, just be ready to deal with some rays and catfish of you do.
Hope this was helpful, have fun!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

So are you guys cruising until you find grass on the islands edges?

I've been to Robinson island / Ono island area sandbar hopping a few times recently & didn't really notice any grass (wasn't really looking) and I don't think I've seen anyone fishing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Grass Beds near Bird Island*



Joe_Lee said:


> So are you guys cruising until you find grass on the islands edges?
> 
> I've been to Robinson island / Ono island area sandbar hopping a few times recently & didn't really notice any grass (wasn't really looking) and I don't think I've seen anyone fishing.


It's not a real popular fishing spot. It's close to the summer traffic on the channel and hustle and bustle on Bird Island, so the fish may be stressed. But in the quiet of the early morning, while the mullet and baitfish are circling around the grassy patches, or in the evening as things are winding down from the busy day- it is not uncommon to pick up some redfish and decent trout. You have to have some patience. We usually do best in the fall- but we'll work this spot any time of year if we are in the area around that time of the day.








If you look up a good satellite map, you can see them ( https://www.google.com/maps/ms?t=h&...-87.787173&spn=0.706742,1.234589&source=embed ). As said before, it is a no motor zone all along the east side of Bird Island, so we usually us the trolling motor or push pole the edge of the grass, casting into the grass areas... and often I'll turn around and make a couple casts across the deeper area to the south if things are slow. 

http://youtu.be/dxCbmIgkHNA

We have landed some big redfish there on lite tackle in the early morning.









There are a lot of grassy areas at the east end of ONO we haven't checked out yet, and there is a small stretch of area between San Roc and Zekes that we like to stop by on our way home.
















So, don't be afraid to stop and try a spot out just because you never see anyone fishing there. With some perseverance and determination you might just find the fish of a lifetime lurking there. I heard one of my favorite captains, tournament fishermen, guide, and Flats Class TV personality, CA Richardson, say- "...sometimes the best tournament winning fish ends up being within a mile of the launch."


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> It's not a real popular fishing spot. It's close to the summer traffic on the channel and hustle and bustle on Bird Island, so the fish may be stressed. But in the quiet of the early morning, while the mullet and baitfish are circling around the grassy patches, or in the evening as things are winding down from the busy day- it is not uncommon to pick up some redfish and decent trout. You have to have some patience. We usually do best in the fall- but we'll work this spot any time of year if we are in the area around that time of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks!


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

In the area around east end of Ono where is says "No Motor" is is legal to use a tolling motor in there, or can you only use a push pole? In Florida the signs say "No combustible motor".

Don't want to do the wrong thing for the habitat.....or get a ticket.


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Belhaven said:


> In the area around east end of Ono where is says "No Motor" is is legal to use a tolling motor in there, or can you only use a push pole? In Florida the signs say "No combustible motor".
> 
> Don't want to do the wrong thing for the habitat.....or get a ticket.


Responded on your other thread...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/no-motors-areas-357586/


----------

